# wireless adapter not present/unplugged



## fhorta

hello all. newbie here. so far from reading other posts i see many having same issues. like many others i too had to restore my acer aspireone model # AOA150..if im looking at the right info under laptop. os is windows xp and service pack 3.

after restoring tofactory settings most isworking fine. right now on internet via ethernet.

my problem is that i cannot get wireless internet going. i have tried to reinstall the atheros driver,which i think is the correct driver for this wireless connection. when i click install get a message "atheros 802.11.a/b/g wireless adapter...device may not be present or could have been ejected/unplugged from the system. insert or reinsert now".

i tried different drivers like from acer website but same results. the device does not show under device manager. been going at it for days. thought id ask for some advice. thanks in advance for any assistance i can get.


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF did you install the chipset first then audio,video,lan,then wif and then any others Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Netbook / Aspire One / AOA150


----------



## fhorta

i installed chipset,audio & video & LAN from the acer erecovery folder on desktop. but wouldnt lan alrready ben installed since ethernet connection is working? wehn trying to install camera it asked to insert device. but camera is internal. anyway tried to install atheros wireless lan and got same results..when you say install wifi, is this same as wireless lan? thanks for reply.


----------



## joeten

Yes that is correct,is it still under warranty


----------



## fhorta

No. No warranty. Are you thinking wirless card is damaged? Is this card an actual hardware device that van be installed or unplugged? Sorry not very tech savvy.


----------



## joeten

Hi that was my thought but if this is the correct service manual that may not be as simple as I first thought http://www.dalekeller.net/Other/Computers/AspireOne/Disassembly.pdf


----------



## fhorta

thanks for the manual. don't look easy but seems doable. before taking that route is there some sort of test or something that will let me know that the wirless card is damaged and no other alternative but to swap it out? thanks again.


----------



## fhorta

.....also tought idmention that the little wireless indicator light on the bottom right hand side does not turn on; but when i push switch get message that "wilreless lan enabled/disabled". so iguess the switch works, but it doesnt sem to activate or disactivate wirless device..just mention it in case it means something.


----------



## hcltouch

Try to re-install the wireless adapter with the help of driver cd or even you can uninstall and then restart the computer and it will install the driver and the adapter automatically.


----------



## fhorta

By wireless adapter you mean the driver or the actual device? I don't have cd nor does laptop have cd or dvd drive. Thanks.


----------



## joeten

Hi check the service manual and see if there is a FN + F key combo that may switch it on and off


----------



## hcltouch

1) Check device manager & expand the option that says network adapters.
2) If you see the option of wireless network card either with a yellow ? or yellow ! mark ? then you need to install device drivers and 
3) If you do not find your wireless adapter there then it means that it means your wireless network card has gone bad.

post the results


----------



## fhorta

Yeah as I explained on first post the device does not appear under device manager so I guess this means card is damaged. Being charged $29 for replacement. Is it possible that card became unplugged only maybe if laptop was dropped.


----------



## joeten

Hi did you look at the service manual ? was it dropped


----------



## fhorta

I looked at manual you posted on how to disassemble. I'm being told it was dropped. The system restore fixed most everything. Just having problems with wirless.


----------



## joeten

Hi do you have a usb wireless dongle you could try out ? if memory serves this machine has a small board for wifi so it could well have been damaged


----------



## fhorta

No I don't have on of those dongles. Thinking I will replace card and hopefully fix problem. Ill post results.


----------



## hcltouch

The only option left with us is to replace the wireless adapter.Therefore contact your laptop manufac. tech support for options.


----------



## fhorta

ok. seems getting to talk to computer manufacture will be difficult. laptop is out of warranty and they will not advice. does anyone know how i can go about purchasing a replacement wirless card for laptop? i googled but cant seem to find anything. thanks for the help....


----------



## fhorta

......new info...i was just told by a computer tech that with thiese little acers it has been very common for wirless network to lose configuration after a virus or being dropped. this loss of configuration makes it to where computer will not detect wireless device.......so, does anyone know how to go about reconfiguring wireless network/device...the computer tech lives aboout 2 hours away. hoping i could do this my self with some guidance...thanks again for any help/advice i can get.


----------



## joeten

see if anything here can help you http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ss-card-keeps-dropping-connection-465569.html please keep in mind if there is damage to the wifi no amount of tinkering will solve the issue


----------

